# Canceling a PCD



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Greetings fellow enthusiasts,

Long time lurker, first time poster.

I just signed the paperwork for a 2016 340i xDrive, (Estoril blue, M sport, tech, driver assistance, heated seats, active cruise control). I have requested a PCD in Spartanburg, but I have a busy spring/summer so I don't know if it will work for me.

Two questions:

1. What is the latest I can cancel the PCD and do the delivery at my dealer instead? I have read I have until the car clears the VPC, but most PCD related threads are from people trying to add it after the fact not cancel it at the last minute.
2. I have the production number, but how long until BMW assigns a production date? My CA said he could likely find the production date assigned to the allocation, but my dealer had to get the allocation from another dealer so the date will likely change as the priority is changing from 3 (dealer inventory) to 1 (sold).

I realize no one here can give me exact times; I am just looking for some ballpark numbers. In the meantime I am going to go obsessively refresh the "Track my BMW" page... 

Thanks in advance,
Keith


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Because you live in New York, you should probably not wait for the car to be loaded on the ship before deciding to cancel PCD. The destination port determines the ship a car is loaded on and it determines the loading/unloading position on that ship. I'm not saying it can't be canceled later, just that is seems to me it would be much better to make up your mind no later that the week before it goes into production.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

To clarify matters a little more. Cars that are destined for the Performance Center usually unload in Charleston, SC unless they were previous European Delivery cars for redelivery at the Performance Center, in which case they unload in Brunswick, GA.

Cars destined for New York do not go all the way down to South Carolina to unload just so they can be trucked back up to New York.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks Ninong,

It seems a bit of a chicken and egg problem for me then, from what you are saying I should cancel the PCD before I even know if the possible dates work for me! I have read in one thread that the PCD is tentatively scheduled once the car enters productions and in another that it is not scheduled until the car arrives at the PC. I am hoping I can get this to work, but it is looking less and less likely


----------



## rocketman48 (Jul 14, 2012)

ksuderman said:


> Thanks Ninong,
> 
> It seems a bit of a chicken and egg problem for me then, from what you are saying I should cancel the PCD before I even know if the possible dates work for me! I have read in one thread that the PCD is tentatively scheduled once the car enters productions and in another that it is not scheduled until the car arrives at the PC. I am hoping I can get this to work, but it is looking less and less likely


This is from the letter I received from the Performance Center about my scheduled PCD.

Cancellations

If you need to cancel your Performance Center Delivery, notify the BMW Center from whom you ordered the vehicle immediately. They are required to submit a cancellation form for your vehicle. Please note the following two circumstances and the resulting outcome:

- If the vehicle has already been shipped to the BMW Performance Center, you are responsible for any shipping charges that apply to transport the vehicle back to your selling BMW Center. Vehicles are delivered to our facility approximately 2 weeks prior to your delivery date.

- If the vehicle has not been shipped to the BMW Performance Center, upon receipt of the Cancellation Form the vehicle will be re-routed for transport to your selling BMW Center at no additional cost.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks Rocketman, you've given me some hope! 

I will call the PC tomorrow to clarify exactly what they mean by, "has already been shipped to the BMW Performance Center". I read that to mean as long as it is not physically at the PC (still on the ship or in the VPC say) I can still cancel without penalty.


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Try to make time!!! It's totally worth it to pick up at PCD. Especially since you are getting a M car. You will get to drive a m car delivery day belonging to BMW and do things u may not do in ur own car.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Lionnutz said:


> Try to make time!!! It's totally worth it to pick up at PCD. Especially since you are getting a M car. You will get to drive a m car delivery day belonging to BMW and do things u may not do in ur own car.


Unfortunately I'm not getting an M car... just a 340xi with the M Sport package.

I'm definitely going to try really really hard to make it work (and with a one or two day driving school if possible) for just the reason you state... to track one of BMW's cars and let them pay for the brakes and tires 

Unfortunately real life is putting some hard limits on my available timeframes, but my thinking is (with no facts to back it up) that it will be easier to cancel a PCD at the last minute than trying to add a PCD at the last minute.


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Ahh sorry I misread. 

Yes it is easier to cancel rather than request last minute. Especially in your scenario with a busy schedule it allows u a better pick of dates for more flexibility and more time to plan accordingly. PCD will work with u to find a time that is good for u


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

ksuderman said:


> Thanks Ninong,
> 
> It seems a bit of a chicken and egg problem for me then, from what you are saying I should cancel the PCD before I even know if the possible dates work for me! I have read in one thread that the PCD is tentatively scheduled once the car enters productions and in another that it is not scheduled until the car arrives at the PC. I am hoping I can get this to work, but it is looking less and less likely


Okay, let me try to explain what both of those statements actually mean because I can see why they seem contradictory to you. Then I will tell you what you need to do.

*Rocketman48* has already explained why you do not want to wait to cancel at the last minute, so we can skip that part. Yes, it is true that the exact PCD date cannot be offered to you by the Performance Center until after your car has cleared US Customs *if* it's a Euorpean Delivery car that is destined for *redelivery* at the Performance Center.

*However*, you're not doing European Delivery. You're simply ordering a car for Performance Center delivery. It's cleared in Germany and doesn't have to clear over here, which is why it unloads in Charleston instead of Brunswick. It's not held up at the port over here by Customs and USDA and gets to the PC a lot quicker than ED cars. Because you are not doing European Delivery, you can ask for a specific PCD date now. They will offer you a choice of dates, the earliest of which will probably be two months after the car's scheduled production week. That's because they allow 6-8 weeks transit time to the East Coast. Then they add buffer time to allow for a possibly busy Performance Center.

If you are happy with one of the advance PCD dates they offer you, then simply lock in that date and plan on it. If it's not ideal, lock it in anyway if you are flexible and willing to go through with it if necessary. You can always wait until the car is on the ship and then check the ship's progress to get the date it is scheduled to unload in Charleston. Then you can ask your client advisor to ask the Performance Center is they can push up your delivery date. That's something that others have done. What we're talking about is maybe a PCD date that is a week to 10 days sooner than previously scheduled.

Good luck!


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Also, keep in mind that even though they can schedule a PCD date based on your production week, and that the date can be moved up if things are moving ahead of schedule, it can also be delayed. This is why there is a disclaimer in the PCD reservation email recommending not to make concrete travel plans until you are inside of 3 weeks of your PCD. Production delays, shipping delays, etc. can cause them to push the date back. Just something to think about, as the confirmed PCD is not completely "set in stone".


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

TN_3 said:


> Production delays, shipping delays, etc. can cause them to push the date back. Just something to think about, as the confirmed PCD is not completely "set in stone".


That's right, delays are always possible. However, when BMW offers you a choice of PCD delivery dates, the earliest one is usually two months after your production week but if you choose one of their later dates, let's say 10 weeks after the production week, you should be safe making all of your reservations in advance because that should definitely not run into any delays.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone, you've been a great help. Now I guess I just have to wait and see what dates BMW comes up with... I think I'm going to have ulcers by the time I finally get to sit in my car


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Yee-Haw! The BMW Gods have smiled on me and I've been offered a PCD on June 3rd. I also spoke to a very nice agent at the Performance Center (Angela) that is trying to get me into the two day driving school on June 4-5. Failing that, a delivery on June 10 and the driving school on June 11-12. So the worst case scenario is I do a PCD on June 3rd and the best case scenariou is I get to do a PCD with a two day school! Woot woot!

Even if I can't get into one of the schools I am super stoked about the PCD. It is going to be an awesome weekend followed by a nice long cruise in my new BMW!

My goal now is to not drive my wife crazy until I get the car...


> *wife:* I didn't realize it was a competition between me and your new BMW
> *me:* but at least you came in a close second...


Fortunately for me the wife has a BMW and a good sense of humor...:rofl:


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Well, everything is locked and loaded. My car arrived at the PC in early May and I was offered a PCD as early as May 18... the day before I left for a two week business trip (sigh). Then I also had to push back the date from my originally scheduled June 3rd delivery to June 10 (grrrrr.... I could have the car by now), but on the bright side I *will* be following up the PCD with a two day driving school.

I see lots of people reporting bad experiences with their dealers and/or BMWNA, but my experience has been nothing short of exceptional, other than the long (self-induced) wait. I had a great time talking with the woman on the "Track my BMW" hotline when I called to get the VIN and name of the vessel my car was loaded onto. I think everyone at my dealer is just as stoked about me doing a PCD as I am; they've done several ED's but I am their first PCD. And I just had a short email exchange with Jonathan at the PC regarding my hotel reservations and his average response time was <5 min.

I should also give a special shout-out to Charlotte and Angela at PC Reservations for getting me added to a sold out course so I could do a PCD and driving school at the same time.

Unfortunately, I haven't been doing so well in the "not driving my wife crazy" department. Not only have I been going on about "it's only X more days", but now also about having to drop of _My Baby_ and being carless for a week; I get way too emotionally attached to inanimate objects. When I told her she only had to put up with it for six more days her response was, "Yeah, and then I get to listen to you go on about how much you love your new car!" :rofl:

The next week is going to be really tough, but I am soooo stoked right now.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

After three months of agony and waiting I was finally able to do my PCD last Friday followed by a two day driving school in Spartanburg. All I can say is Wow, that has to be one of the most awesome things I've ever done. The festivities started with Mike from the Marriott picking me up at the Greenville airport in a new X5. Everyone at the Marriott was outstanding as was everyone at the Performance Center. The on track portion of the delivery was amazing; there is nothing like being put in a brand new, rear wheel drive 340i with the track handling package and being told to put it in Sport+ mode and have at it. What a blast.

The factory tour was amazing and it is hard to believe that BMW can do what they do. The factory produces 1400 custom vehicles per day and yet they have no more than 2-4 hours of parts on hand. The logistics are mind boggling. Suppliers are fined $1,000/minute for late deliveries (used to be $10,000/minute) so the suppliers are highly motivated to be on time!

Of course we did the obligatory drive of an X5 through deep water and over the "frame-breaker" and all the pictures do not do this part justice. I don't know how far you have to tip and X5 before it rolls, but it really feels like you are about five degrees beyond that point. 

After a lunch of schnitzel, bratwurst, cabbage and sauerkraut it was time to get my car (although I must say BMW did a better schnitzel than I had in Frankfurt the week before). The reveal may not be as dramatic as the Welt in Germany, but it was pretty special when I walked around the corner and realized the car on display in the main lobby was mine. Despite the "Do not touch" sign I was the only person allowed to touch it! Andy (one of the driving instructors) spent over two hours with me going over the car and then moved it out front for some final photo ops. It was rather bittersweet driving off after it was all over, much like the feeling the day after Christmas when you were a kid; you spend all this time waiting in a high state of anticipation and then if a few hours it is all over. Of course, it was not too bad as I still had the two day driving school.

I won't go into much detail about the school other than to say I can hardly wait to do that again (and I will do it again) The instructors are a lot of fun (we had Jim, Rick, and Rafael) and really know their stuff. The highlight of the course was at the end when we got to drive hot laps in a Z4, M3, and M5. We were supposed to drive an X5M instead of the M5, but I was in the second group and someone in the first group went "off-roading" in the X5M and broke the suspension. I don't know what part they broke, but I'm pretty sure it's proper place is not on the front passenger seat! But everyone in my group was ok with the M5! What a beast.

Finally, to end the "how do you wash your car" debate once and for all I've included a photo of the car wash BMW uses for the cars at the Performance Center


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Great write up, thanks for sharing!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ksuderman said:


> The factory tour was amazing and it is hard to believe that BMW can do what they do. The factory produces 1400 custom vehicles per day and yet they have no more than 2-4 hours of parts on hand. The logistics are mind boggling. Suppliers are fined $1,000/minute for late deliveries (used to be $10,000/minute) so the suppliers are highly motivated to be on time!


Great write-up!

Here's an industry piece on the logistics... pretty amazing stuff:
http://www.industryweek.com/global-economy/flexibility-fuels-bmws-unique-manufacturing-model


----------



## 335Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds like you had a great time. Congrats!


----------

